# Having cookie problems?



## Josh (Apr 23, 2004)

I noticed that a few people have been having trouble staying logged in (posting as guest, etc). I made a change in the cookie settings that keep you logged into the forum, so it should be working better now. You may need to delete your old cookies though, but only do that if it's not already working better.


----------

